# DIY Fish feeder fast & simple ~$10



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://bahatanju.pbworks.com/w/page/9065926/My-Hacks

Originally found off Hack A Day.

New use for old timers people are throwing out. Compine with aquqponics and booyah!

http://hackaday.com/2008/07/20/simple-fish-feeder/


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The idea is cool, but the final product is less than desirable unfortunately. Especially the part you need to run 100V power to it, kills aesthetics part of it completely.. 

in other words, it might work but it is one ugly automatic feeder!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll check into that site more later sounds pretty cool 

Eheim auto feeder best $55 I ever spent for the peace of mind. 
Using over a year now on the original batteries and its been a lifesaver. 
I'd love one for the 40g SANTA ! 

I could see anyone with a tank or fishroom, wants to take vacation time, not home much on weekends, works alot or alternating shifts or just forgetful - using one or a bank of hack models to give their fish a consistent eating schedule and not care that it's ugly. The fish won't care either


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

A short story about my Eheim Auto Feeder.

My cousins came for a short stay in Toronto. Their two year wanted to feed the fish. My auto feeder sits on the glass top in the back where it drops food every evening. 

Long story short I accidentally fumbled when I tried to show the two yr old how fish eat. My auto feeder went tumbling into the tank and promptly began to sink.

I thought that was the end of my auto feeder. Water got in and garbaged all the electronics. The machine was dead.

I shook the thing out, left it to dry for a few days. When I came back and put fresh batteries in. Voila it turned on!

Best auto feeder ever.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I second the eheim feeder! i actually did the same thing. mine went for a swim. dried off over a few days, fresh batteries, and just like new! I have them on almost all my tanks. Great for weekend getaways so you dont have to worry  Love that you can do up to 4 feedings instead of jsut 2 with other ones. 


Also love that you can drop 2 small amounts of food (or whatever desired amount) minute apart so the fish have a chance to consume it rather than 1 large clump which sinks right down.

One of the best things i have to date. Everythign eheim seems to be lol. Just have to shell out initally for them...


----------

